# Custom High Tech String Tension Measurement Tool



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very nice .


----------



## SShooter (Nov 19, 2007)

How much for the set up?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

where can you find sclaes like that at?


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

SShooter said:


> How much for the set up?


I got the load cell and readout used but I think there like $360-380.The mfg is Virtual Measurments & Control,Inc. 3196 Coffey Lane,Suite 604,Santa Rosa CA 95403. (707)573-3111. virtualmc.com.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*yep*

These are pretty much identical to my set ups... They sure do make it nice!


----------



## bigchet (Mar 18, 2008)

*kool tool*

found all these goodies today at www.scalesolutionsllc.com tele. 877-623-2507. $251.00. hope i have web correct. nice build. chet


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Load cell setup*

It looks like the load cell and indicator can be purchased for around $230.I would sell this setup if anyone is interested.


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

I saw some on Ebay for $170. Check out Crane Scales.

Cya!


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*sounds good*

Looks like a man could build a very nice hand built jig and tensioner very reasonable.I have been meaning to build another homemade tensioner useing a acme threaded rod from a 8" C clamp through a fixture similar to what I have my load cell mounted to. Just a copy of my Little John but homemade and no spring.Here is one homemade tensioner I built that worked well.


----------

